# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή-muffins-budgies

## slasevel

Γειά σε όλους..αγόρασα εχθές muffins για τα bugdies μου αλλά γυρνώντας σπίτι διαπίστωσα πως ήταν για καναρίνια!Αν τα δώσω στα Βudgies θα πάθουν τίποτα;Tα συστατικά τους είναι τα εξή:αυγά και παράγωγά τους,δημητριακά,σπόροι παπαρούνας,γάλα και παράγωγα του,δημητριακά και παράγωγα,ζάχαρη,μονογλυκερ  ίδια και διγλυκερίδια απο βρώσιμo λάδι ή λίπος,σορβιτόλη..Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!

----------


## jk21

μια απο τα ιδια ,σε αλλο σχημα 

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*διαβασε και το δευτερο ποστ εκει ,και θα καταλαβεις 

ερωτηματα ....

τι ποιοτητας αυγα εχουν ,αν αυτα που πανε στη ζαχαροπλαστικη για ανθρωπους ,ειναι κατηγοριας Β δηλαδη ραιζμενα ,λερωμενα απεξω κλπ; 
γιατι εκτος απο αυγα ,εχει και << παραγωγα >> τους; τους τελειωσανε τα αυγα; γιατι δεν εχει τη συσταση των << παραγωγων τους >>  ; που τα βρηκαν;  γαλα; τι γαλα; εχει αφαιρεθει η λακτοζη; α εχει και παραγωγα γαλακτος ... μαλλον τελειωσε το γαλα και ψαξανε να συμπληρωσουνε με << παραγωγα >> ... που τα ψαξανε; ηταν ετοιμα προιοντα; με τι ημερομηνια ληξης; τα ξαναεπεξεργαστηκανε;  α εχει και ζαχαρη .... γιατι αν δεν ειχε ... ποιος ξερει τι γευση θα ειχανε ολα αυτα τα <<παραγωγα >> 

μονογλυκεριδια ,διγλυκεριδια μονο τα τριγλυκεριδια λειπουν ...  θα ερθουν και αυτα συντομα ,αλλα στα πουλια 


λιπος; μαλλον ειχε μικρη παραγωγη λαδιου την χρονια που εγινε το σκευασμα και δεν εφτασε το λαδι ...

εχει και σορβιτολη ... ε σου λεει πρεπει να τα γλυκανουμε αρκετα ,για να τα πασσαρουμε ... αλλα να μην φαινονται και πολλες οι θερμιδες 



τι πατε και αγοραζετε βρε παιδια στα πουλια σας ; ......

----------


## slasevel

> μια απο τα ιδια ,σε αλλο σχημα 
> 
> *Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*
> 
> 
> διαβασε και το δευτερο ποστ εκει ,και θα καταλαβεις 
> 
> ερωτηματα ....
> 
> ...





Κοιτα έχεις δίκιο γι αυτό κι εγώ δεν τους το έδωσα πρίν ρωτήσω καλύτερα..με κάλυψες αλλά η ερωτησή μου αφορούσε και ένα αλλο ζήτημα..ότι ήταν για καναρίνια απο περιέργια και μόνο θα πείραζε τα Budgie

μια τροφή που λέει για καναρίνια?Πάντως είναι γεγονός πως πρέπει να προσέχουμε τι ταίζουμε τα ζώα μας γιατι έχουμε την ευθήνη τους και είναι κρίμα...Εγώ τα ταίζω με premium prestige για budgies τους έχω σουπιοκόκκαλο και τους βάζω και που και που φρέσκα φρούτα και λαχανικά(κοίταξα στο site σας ποια επιτρέπονται και πια όχι) που μου βρίσκονται στο σπιτι...μπορείς να μου προτείνεις βιταμίνες για πύρωμα?γιατί είναι και ζευγάρι...Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την γρήγορη απάντηση γιατί είμαι και καινούργιος και θέλω να μάθω!

----------


## jk21

οταν μιλαμε για σκευασματα αυγοτροφων ή συναφη  ,οι ιδιες οι εταιριες και σαν παραδειγμα σου δινω μια απο τις πιο γνωστες

http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...1607&pro=21631

http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...1607&pro=21609

ελαχιστα διαφοροποιουν τα ειδη τους θρεπτικα 

στο παραδειγμα εχουμε μια διαφορα 0.5% παραπανω λιπαρα και αλλα 0.5% παραπανω πρωτεινες στα καναρινια σε σχεση με τα budgie  .στους σπορους υπαρχει πολυ σαφεστερη διαφοροποιηση με πολυ λιγοτερους λιπαρους σπορους .την διαφοροποιηση αυτη μπορεις να την πετυχεις ,ισως και ισχυροτερη αν παιξεις με τους κροκους των αυγων ,σε μια αυτοτροφη σαν και αυτη που ακολουθει (τα εξηγω ολα εκει ,το τι και πως ) που δεν θα πω μεγαλα λογια ,αν ειναι ανωτερη εμπορικων μεγαθηριων (εγω το πιστευω ,αλλα δεν περιμενω να το κανουν οι αλλοι ,πριν την δοκιμασουν .το κανουν μονοι τους μετα ) αλλα θα σου πω ,οτι ειναι κατι που αξιζει να δοκιμασεις .αν δεν θες να την κανεις τριμμα .την δινεις σε μεγαλυτερα κομματακια τριμμενη ,αν και για budgie μια χαρα ειναι και τριμμενη .δες και την φωτο ,που ακολουθει ... για να δεις αν και ποσο την προτιμουν τα ψιττακοειδη .αν δεν στο ανελυσα πριν περισσοτερο ,ειναι γιατι για μενα ,δεν υπαρχει καν αναγκη σκεψης αν θα δωσω ετοιμο σκευασμα τυπου αυγοσκευασματος .τους λογους αν ανοιξες και εψαξες τα λινκ που σου εδωσα ,θα τους ειδες .

σου παραθετω και το λινκ της αυγοτροφης και σκευασματα πολυβιταμινουχα για την αναπαραγωγη ,αν και το καλυτερο πυρωτικο ,ειναι ποικιλια φρεσκων τροφων και ευχαριστο κλιμα διαβιωσης για τα πουλια μας 


Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)

*Πολυβιταμινούχα σκευάσματα για την αναπαραγωγή*δες και αυτα
*jkmax συμπλήρωμα διατροφής ....**Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)*εδω μπορεις να δεις τι μπορεις να συμπληρωσεις ,ωστε το που και που των χορταρικων ,να γινει στην πορεια καθε μερα !
*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρη, τι δουλεια εχει ο κουκλος ο monk του Γιωργου? Ή απλα δειχνεις η αυγοτροφη ειναι αποδεχτη απο τον παπαγαλο?

----------


## jk21

> αν δεν θες να την κανεις τριμμα .την δινεις σε μεγαλυτερα κομματακια τριμμενη ,αν και για budgie μια χαρα ειναι και τριμμενη .δες και την φωτο ,που ακολουθει ... για να δεις αν και ποσο την προτιμουν τα ψιττακοειδη


αυτο ακριβως ! του την προσφερε ο Γιωργης και προσγειωθηκε να την δοκιμασει ! δεν ηταν η πρωτη φορα που την ετρωγε .

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

α, δεν το προσεξα εκεινο το συγκεκριμενο! λαθος μου! ομως πολλοι παπαγαλοι μπορει να μην το προτιμησουν καν.. οποτε ειναι θεμα γουστου του παπαγαλου.. επειδη το τρωει ενας παπαγαλος δεν σημαινει πως ολοι οι παπαγαλοι θα τρελαινονται για αυγοτροφη! ομως δεν βλαπτει να δοκιμασει κανεις..

----------


## lagreco69

5 lovebirds 2 cockatiels και ενα Timbrado τρελαινονται για την Συνταγή ξηρής αυγοτροφής - Αυγόψωμο του Jk.

----------


## jk21

αν δεν το προτιμησουν ναι ,μπορει να μην φανε καθολου.αν τους πεισεις να το κανουν εστω και λιγο και σταματησεις (εσυ ή οποιος αλλος ) τις διαφορες ετοιμες λιχουδιες με << προιοντα αρτοποιιας -bakery products >> και << προιοντα αυγου -egg products >> που κυκλοφορουν με ονοματα οπως αυγοτροφες ,muffins , pellets κλπ  ,μετα δεν θα σταματανε .αν και παλι δεν ... τοτε με λιγο αφρατεμα πχ με 1 κουταλακι νερο ανα ταιστρα αυγοτροφης ,σιγουρα θα την τιμησουν

----------


## geog87

> α, δεν το προσεξα εκεινο το συγκεκριμενο! λαθος μου! ομως πολλοι παπαγαλοι μπορει να μην το προτιμησουν καν.. οποτε ειναι θεμα γουστου του παπαγαλου.. επειδη το τρωει ενας παπαγαλος δεν σημαινει πως ολοι οι παπαγαλοι θα τρελαινονται για αυγοτροφη! ομως δεν βλαπτει να δοκιμασει κανεις..


δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην τρελαθει!!!στο λεω με το χερι στην καρδια!!!ακομα και αν δεν θες να την βαλεις στο μουλτι να την κανεις "σκονη" μπορεις να την δινεις ετσι σαν λιχουδια οπως εγω...δεν θρυματιζεται και ευκολα!!!!

----------

